# Our First Experience



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Well we went out with our new 325FRE for the May long weekend here in Canada. We went to Bird's Hill provincial park here in Manitoba. We had a great time and the whole weekend went off without a hitch. (no pun intended) Here's a few pictures of the new TT.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW!! I count 4 slides! That is great. Sure you had a great time. That looks like one sweet OB!!!

Best of luck.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

VERY NICE!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

What an amazing outback!! I love it, and so will you!!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow! That's quite the outback! It must be really spacious inside. Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll have to take some pictures of the inside. It is very spacious and will be great for the two of us!... It does have 4 slides and it has the rear entertainment complete with a fireplace. The slide out in the middle drivers side is the kitchen appliances so you end up with lots of room there too. We leave July 9 for about 7 weeks of traveling to Vancouver and back through Washington, Idaho, Montana and ND. Then we go to Michigan for the Nascar race in August and through Ontario back home.. That will be the first trip of our retirement. My wife says this trailer is the playpen model because the living area is so big. No grandchildren yet but we are hoping....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful rig! You'll have lots of great times with that one. Enjoy your seven week excursion. You'll be living my dream!

Doug


----------



## darinandsherry (Jun 20, 2010)

CdnOutback said:


> I'll have to take some pictures of the inside. It is very spacious and will be great for the two of us!... It does have 4 slides and it has the rear entertainment complete with a fireplace. The slide out in the middle drivers side is the kitchen appliances so you end up with lots of room there too. We leave July 9 for about 7 weeks of traveling to Vancouver and back through Washington, Idaho, Montana and ND. Then we go to Michigan for the Nascar race in August and through Ontario back home.. That will be the first trip of our retirement. My wife says this trailer is the playpen model because the living area is so big. No grandchildren yet but we are hoping....


----------



## darinandsherry (Jun 20, 2010)

Theres 2 of us now!!! We just picked up our 325fre about a week ago and can't wait to take it out the first week of July.Planning to go to Wells Grey Park for 1 week. We're placing bets on who gets to christen the new toilet first.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

And we're both Canadian too!! We are going to be in Surrey from the 18th to 25th of July, staying at the Tynehead RV park. Congrats on the fantastic purchase. We used to live in Langley before we came here 18 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gorgeous - thanks for the pictures. We do love our OUTBACKS!!!!

Safe Travels.............


----------

